# Backtrack 5v2 for android With aircrack & reaver (s3 tested)



## cjen1987

Screen shot: http://s7.postimg.org/8b9zguj0r/Screenshot_2013_04_24_11_51_31.png

Backtrack 5 v2 by Cjen:
http://z4cellforums.webs.com/apps/forums/topics/show/8698539-samsung-galaxy-s3-backtrack-5-made-easy

Changelogs:

Added:

git
curl
aircrack-ng 1.1
update airodump
reaver
ubuntu repo
iw
inflator

Upgraded:

build-essential
libssl-dev
libpcap-dev
sqlite3
libsqlite3-dev
libpcap0.8-dev

vnc settings:

* Nickname: root
* Password: backtrack
* Address: localhost
* Port: 5900
* Username: LEAVE BLANK
* Color Format: 24-bit color (4 bpp)
* Check Local Mouse Pointer
* Force full-screen bitmap: auto

Need help running go visit the read me file.


----------

